# Ford 3000 won't lift



## Ronnie u (Jul 10, 2017)

hi people's I new to this site and I have a problem with a ford 3000 tractor........it has me a little baffled ...the hydrolics won't lif when using the arm...but when you put pressure on the lever underneath the seat...like your foot up she comes and the lever works ...so long as you keep your foot with pressure on that lever ..take your foot of bang it slams down....not long owned the tractor .....I have since learnt that the lever is draught control...mmm


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ronnie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like your lift system needs adjustment, most likely due to wear. I would use a bungee cord to hold pressure on the draft/position control lever as long as you can make it work. BUT, you should make preparations to pull the lift cover. First thing would be to get a shop/service manual and start reading it so you know basically what you need to do. I like the I&T FO-31 manual ($30) for your Ford 3000 model. Also, read up on the subject on the internet (lots of information on the net). 

The lift cover is heavy. You need a strong helper, or an engine hoist to lift it. While you are in there, service all valves, Lift piston, replace the cam follower pin, replace the filter and clean the suction screen and when everything is done, follow the adjustment procedure in the manual.


----------



## Ronnie u (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the return help.....I thought I may have to lift that cover........and I will purchase that manual .......again thank you 

Ronnie


----------

